# Buserelin..



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello, wondering if anyone can help me please. Currently on day 12 of buserelin injections, my clinic said to inject at the same time everyday.. Which I have been doing. However, due to a prior commitment I will have to inject 40 mins later this eve. Will that be a problem? 

Also still not had a bleed...  Anyone else down regging and impatiently awaiting arrival of period ? 

Thanks


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Jo it's perfectly fine, my clinic said as long as its within the hour   xxx

Good luck xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

40 minutes will be fine Jo, don't worry about it.  My clinic are the same as StaceyEmmas and say as long as it is within the hour it's fine!

Good Luck x


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks girls for putting my mind to rest x x x


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Jo.  I'm new to this site and have been looking around this morning.  Just stumbled across your post abuot Buserelin.  I went through a fresh cycle of IVF in January last year and was on Buserelin.  It was planned that I would take it for about 2 weeks and then have the baseline scan and would be ood to progress but the Buserelin took longer to work for me and I was on it for 5 weeks in the end before progressing.  I too, like you was eagerly awaiting my period even though the hopsital had said it may not even happen, it came more or less 4 weeks after my last one.

Not sure if this helps but thought I would post anyway.

Good luck - the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I too am due to start DR on 24th with Buserelin and wondered how they decide how long you take these injections for, my nurse appt is next wednesday so guess i will find out then but keen to hear others stories. 
Is you AF then a sign that DR has worked and once you get that do you then start stimming??

Good luck Jo155 on your cycle. Do you know when you start stimming and have you been given expected dates for EC?? xxx


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

The length of time that you take to DR is different but generally I was told it would be around 2-3 weeks.  All they want to see on the scan is that the lining of the womb is really thin, which is what happens after a period.  I was DRing for 5 weeks in the end as my body simply didn't want to co-operate.  My clinic prefered if you had had a period as basically they said it would "wash away the womb clean", but not all the women on my cycle had a period.  As soon as I had mine then they said I was ready to start stimming.  As long as the scan shows a really thin lining then they should start you on the stimming.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

ahhh right ok! so do they give you a scan date to check womb lining a set number of days after you start DR? how do they know whether this will then take one week or 3 weeks??


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

My clinic had a standard 2-3 week baseline scan after starting Buserelin. Once you have that scan they have a better idea of how your body is responding to the drugs.  You may also have a blood test to check hormone levels on the same day.  If they are happy with the scan then the process moves on, if not then they usually book you another scan a week later to check again.  

I am just starting our frozen cycle and am again on Buserelin to DR, apparently the first part is the same as a fresh cycle.  I start injections on the 13th and my scan is booked for the 29th.

When you have your nurse appointment they should give you a schedule of dates which gives you an idea of how long they expect the process to be.  I was given one with appointments already made which are flexible should they need to be changed.  

Hope this helps.  I'm happy to answer any questions as I know how daunting the process is and what a rollercoaster of emotions and what the not knowing feels like.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Jen, this has been a huge help!! And yes its so daunting so its brilliant being able to bounce questions off like minded people. 

Wishing you every bit of luck for this next cycle hunny and really hope this is your time. xx


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have everything crossed for you too.  Whatever happens don't give up hope as the stress can be a real strain.  

if you need anything else answered I'm around.

Good luck


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi girls, I've been given an appt on Sunday for a blood test and Tuesday for the scan, however I can only go for the blood test if I have a bleed! Praying it comes tonight

Good luck to you both x x


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck Jo.  I hope it comes for you and that you can move forward.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Jo, keeping everything crossed the blood test goes to plan!


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck Jo. I am in the same situation just about - I got to Day 11 of Buseralin and finally got my period. Had massive PMT symptoms for days and it's started heavier than normal. Most ladies seem to report it as heavier than normal so don't fret about that. 

I have found some of my side effects have ebbed away now the period's started - haven't cried once today!!

Have you found your way to the 1st time IVF and cycle buddies threads, they are good for this stuff too although quite busy. 

Oh - and if you have a tricky injection one day it doesn't ruin it all forever - I struggled yesterday slightly and was a bit panicky today but it all went fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks bambibaby and good luck to you too x

Hi empedia, I am hoping it comes tomorrow. I have been really hormonal today, the rage one minute, then crying the next ! Oh the joys haha. I've been for Acupunture tonight in the hope it hurries my bleed on. 

What side effects have you suffered with ? I think I've managed to get away with feeling ok on the whole. I am more tired than usual, and had the odd headache but all in all its not been too bad. 

When do you go for your blood test? 

X


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

I have had swollen belly; period like pains; acne; tiredness; thirst; weeing; weeping -- but no headaches!


----------



## rose2032 (Jan 10, 2013)

hi everyone,
saw this post and wondered if anyone could help!
I have been on buserelin for over three weeks and have had to stop as body was not responding even after having dosage altered, this happened on my previous cycle at the beginning of last year but I was only on it for two weeks and my period was a week late. This time on the phone to the nurse she said I could have withdrawal bleeding but my scans last week looked like my last scans and my period was only a week late last time. I need to start stim injections on second day and it's just that I don't want to start stim injections early or think it's just withdrawal bleeding and miss starting my stim injections and have to wait another month. has anyone else experienced this? 
love rose x


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Rose. When I did my fresh cycle last year I was on buserelin and I didn't respond as they thought I would and had to carry on taking it, ended up nearly 5 weeks, they didn't tell me stop though just to keep going and wait for my period. When it finally happened I started stimming but was scanned first, I would assume that when you have a period they will scan you again and then they will see what is going on. Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi girls, I'm not a week later and still Jo bleed. Got to ring hospital this morning to find out next step. Will they just keep me on the buserelin but at a different dose? 

Xx


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoops should read 'now a week late and no bleed '


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine came on Day 31 of my cycle whereas the last 2 months it had been Day 25 and the average is Day 27. Good luck!


----------



## rose2032 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,
I called my big nurse as I started a bleed today, I have to start taking my stim drugs tomorrow and will probably go for scan on Friday, so it's all systems go! 
hope everyone is well

x


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

What's everybody's thoughts on having a glass of wine ? I cut down down on alcohol 4 months ago, just having occasional drink. I've not touched a drop since day before I started DR. I was going to have a small glass red wine tonight to relax, plus in the hope it helps my bleed along... 

X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Jo, like you I have cut down but I'm having a glass of red as I speak. I'm hoping everyone would agree, one won't hurt and if it helps u relax, surely that is only a good thing!
Only danger is of it going down so well u then reach for another ;-)) X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What dose is everyone on?


I am on 0.5 once a day


I am worried it isn't enough 


Xxxxx


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm on the same dose, 0.5 ml. Was the same on fresh cycle


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Jen and saila

I'm on 0.25ml ...... Still no period!  

Am now worried its not enough

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Ooops Im a little late to the 'have a drink or not' but just wanted to say that the odd drink should be fine.  My consultant always said the most important thing is to have a relaxed cycle so as long as you are not binge drinking, the odd glass of wine here and there throughout treatment will relax you, which will only do you good in your cycle!

I will say though, if you are likely to scrutinise yourself if you get a BFN (everything crossed you won't  ), maybe having a drink isn't the best idea.  If you think you might regret it, don't do it, you will only beat yourself up about it at a later date! x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 
i was told to take between 4pm and 7pm 40 mins will be fine dont worry !!! 
and if you dont come on the day before you are due to go in for blood tests you need to ring the clinic , i am on day 3 of gonal f now !!! i feel like a swollen moody pin cushion !!! xxx


----------

